# Lucas cleans the beast.....



## Alison (Mar 31, 2006)

Today spring officially arrived in New Hampshire. With highs in the 70s it seemed like a great day to wash the cars. 

I love how Lucas looks so little next to the truck






Scrubbing away





Then, our neighbors came out with their dog. Olive, our dog, is on the left. She's a boxer mix and Mojo (right) is a purebred boxer. 





Here's what happens when you try to pan while holding the baby in a front carrier. :lmao: I just loved the expressions on their faces ...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 31, 2006)

looks like fun day!

that thing is a beast 

the expressions on those dogs cracks me up


----------



## Alison (Mar 31, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> the expressions on those dogs cracks me up



I feel like sappy love music should be playing in the background :love: They really had a good time together.


----------



## terri (Mar 31, 2006)

Hooray for temps in the 70's! :cheer: Great day to get out and wash the winter off the cars. And you have such a charming helper there.  

Olive looks huuuuuuge now! Isn't it cute when the critters have "friends" come over to play?  Looks like a such a fun day, thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Alison (Mar 31, 2006)

She does look big here. In reality she's only about 40lbs and next to Mojo she still looks very much like a baby. Our neighbors said that boxers put on their "bulk" in their 2nd year so we'll see if she gets bigger. Right now she's konked out from the day's activites. Interestingly the dogs tired out before the kids did


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 1, 2006)

hehe, I like that first shot!


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 1, 2006)

i love them all..but that first shot..the black and white one, thats just precious... i love that look on his little face..  he is serious about the cleaning...

great shots, alison...


----------



## Karalee (Apr 2, 2006)

Geez he looks tiny next to your 'burban.... and is he washing your rig in socks :shock:


----------



## Alison (Apr 2, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Geez he looks tiny next to your 'burban.... and is he washing your rig in socks :shock:



:lmao: He didn't want to get his shoes wet. There are some things in parenthood that you just have to laugh about :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Apr 3, 2006)

How cute is that!  Tell him he can clean our van!    Nice shots - all of them!


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 5, 2006)

So Cute...Tell Luc that if he is up for it, my truck needs a washin...


----------



## Mansi (Apr 6, 2006)

looks like a fun day!
#1 is very cute!


----------

